# Stretching Nitto NT NeoGen VR



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

has any tried stretching these tires?? I was wondering if its a bad idea, as these tires are made with a stiffer sidewall to help reduce cars w/ - camber from wearing them unevenly. I dont plan on stretching mine but was simply curious if there might be a neg/pos effect by doing so w/ these tires.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Stretching Nitto NT NeoGen VR (2pt_slo_Mk3)*

prob no examples out there because no one is going to buy tires with reinforced sidewalls to stretch..
they prob wont look or go as stretched as other tires.


----------



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Stretching Nitto NT NeoGen VR (audi666)*

wasnt sure if someone wld try it.. stiffer sidewall might mean less chance to roll the tire off the rim during a turn. thought maybe someone wld havee tried on a moderate stretch. ive read of a few autox racers stretching tires dispite the likelyness of rolling the tire off the rim..


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

are these the same as the regular neogens? if so they stretch very well


----------



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

im guessing so.. got them off DiscountTireDirect.com


----------



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (2pt_slo_Mk3)*

great tires! wonderful in corners, i love them! wish i had wider wheels so i cld try stretching them


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

ive got 215/35/19 on an 8.5 inch wheel. they stretch better than any falken i have had. give them a try


----------



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gonna try to pick up a set of D90's.. i miss mine tooo much! gonna try for 7.5 and 8's and stretch these


----------

